# waterhardness, plant health



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Some plants originating from a softwater environment seem to grow just as well or better in a hardwater environment, while other softwaterplants just won't. 

What are your views on waterhardness and its influence on plant health?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

For me I know what grows in my tank. When things seem to melt it's hard for me to say if it's water temp, or acclimation, or soft/hard water. It's hard to narrow it down to one tank perimeter.


----------

